# Harlequin



## Cat Laurelle (Aug 9, 2011)

I will likely query Harlequin with my Regency Romance soon. Can anyone give me an insiders info. on them, or experiences with that company? I appears gigantic, or at least it serves so many sub-genres it appears to be.


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Aug 12, 2011)

As far as I understand it, it IS gigantic. I would venture to say it is one of the largest romance publishers out there. That being said, I would imagine they receive a HUGE amount of unsolicitied MS. Do you have an agent or have you considered trying to have one represent you? With dealing with the large publishers, I have heard favorable comments about having a good agent who knows his or her stuff. They can also, sometimes, get your work read by certain contacts they may have within such a large publishing company. 

I don't know much about the romance genre but those are just my general publishing thoughts. Good luck!


----------



## Cat Laurelle (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe I'll do more research on getting an agent? I just have zero funds to contribute and have no idea if they as for money up-front to represent a person like me who is a first time seller?


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Aug 12, 2011)

Uhhh NO. In fact, if an agent asks you for money, run far away. The Writer's Market (book) is a great reference guide to getting an agent and what to look out for. Also, utilize the Predators and Editors website (Preditors & Editors) which will tell you reviews and provide information on the reputation of Agents and Editors that might be less than honest. 

Having an agent seems to be in one's best interest, as long as they are a good one. Again, lots of research and read up on how to land an agent.


----------



## Cat Laurelle (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for telling me? How easy is it to get someone to represent you? Do they just want to see exerpts of your work and then consider you or your whole resume? I had a media only focused one that included my freelance journalism, and volunteer radio show producing.


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Aug 15, 2011)

Every agent is different. They will likely want to know your _writing _resume but many are willing to represent unpublished authors if they see potential in the work. The Writers Digest book I suggested lists agents and their expectations as far as what to send them. A likely format will be a query letter, a synopsis, any writing credits you have, and a portion of your work. They rarely ask for the entire MS up front. They can determine from the first chapter or so whether they want to represent it. But again, every agent is different and it will require research and careful consideration on your part. Agents are NOT required, you can query many big publishers without one but it seems it has led to success for many people. Also networking is important, meeting people who can pass your work on is helpful too. That can be done at writing conferences and the like.


----------



## Cat Laurelle (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, thanks, I'm here to network and learn.


----------

